# 1o Διεθνές Φεστιβάλ Ποίησης Αθηνών



## azimuthios (Sep 23, 2013)

> *ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΦΕΣΤΙΒΑΛ ΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ*
> 
> *ATHENS WORLD POETRY FESTIVAL*
> 
> ...



Νομίζω πως αξίζει τον κόπο να επισκεφτείτε τον χώρο που σας βολεύει μια από τις ημέρες για να δείτε από κοντά τις εργασίες του φεστιβάλ και να ακούσετε τους ποιητές. 

Σας περιμένω όλους εκεί! :)


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

ήταν μια πολύ όμορφη βραδιά! :upz:
Τα συγχαρητήριά μου σε όλους όσους εργάστηκαν για την οργάνωση αυτή!:clap:


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 1, 2013)

Και κάποιες λίγες φωτό... 







http://i44.tinypic.com/m787ck.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/wldkww.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/28wgj5t.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/2wqa55j.jpg


----------

